# No screens found when installing NVIDIA drivers

## Dan__man

Hi, I have installed gentoo with the livecd install and I have also installed Xorg and KDE. When I merged nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx they installed fine, but when I edit my xorg.conf and change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia" I get the following error messege.

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

When I switch the driver bak to "nv", I can start X and KDE without a problem, but if I change it to "nvidia", I keep gewtting that same error messege.

If anyone could help me with this it would be a great help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dan__man,

Welcome to Gentoo.  

To fix your problem, we need to see your xorg.conf and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log created when you were attempting to use the nVidia driver.  You can make a copy of the log at the console, after the start has failed with 

```
cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log /var/log/Xorg.0.nvidia
```

Switch back to nv and post the xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.nvidia files.

----------

## Dan__man

Here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.Org Configured"

   Screen   0   "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

# PS/2 Mouse not detected

# Serial Mouse not detected

   InputDevice   "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

   

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard0"

   Driver   "kbd"

   Option   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option   "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option   "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option   "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Serial Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "PS/2 Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

   Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

   Option   "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents"  "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "USB Mouse"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option   "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option   "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics"

   Driver   "synaptics"

   Option   "Protocol" "event"

   Option   "Device" ""

   Option   "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option   "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option   "TopEdge" "1900"

   Option   "BottomEdge" "4000"

   Option   "FingerLow" "25"

   Option   "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option   "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option   "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option   "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option   "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

   Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

   Option   "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   ### Available Driver options are:-

   # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

   #Option     "sw_cursor"

   #Option     "hw_cursor"

   #Option     "NoAccel"

   #Option     "ShowCache"

   #Option     "ShadowFB"

   #Option     "UseFBDev"

   #Option     "Rotate"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "All"

   BoardName   "All"

   Option      "NoLogo" "true"

   VideoRam    128000

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen0"

   Device   "Card0"

   Monitor   "Monitor0"

   DefaultColorDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   1

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   4

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   15

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   16

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   32

      Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

And here is my Xorg.0.nvidia

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux DANIEL-HANSON 2.6.15-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Mon Feb 13 20:23:47 UTC 2006 i686

Build Date: 02 February 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  9 17:03:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(==) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

   Using the first mouse device.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts").

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/util,/usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/local,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1043,8086 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1043,80b0 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1043,80ff rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0045 card 1043,817d rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xeff00000 - 0xfebfffff (0xed00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0045) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe7000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, 0xe6000000/24, BIOS @ 0xeffe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [5] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe4800000 - 0xe4800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE7000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dan__man,

Two things, this is a very old driver

```
(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs 
```

It may work with your card, if its of a similar age.

You probably want to unmask the testing driver by adding

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx 
```

to your /etc/portage/package.keywords file. It will not exist if you have not created it.

Last time I looked, the testing driver had two other testing dependancies, so 

```
emerge nvidia-glx
```

may fail with an error about a needed pakage being keyword masked. Add the packages to /etc/portage/package.keywords as needed.

Also it says 

```
(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
```

which probably means that either the nvidia kernel module is not loaded or after thenvidia kernel module is loaded the files

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Apr  9 10:56 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Apr  9 10:56 /dev/nvidiactl
```

are not created.

The new veersion of the driver comes with a script that will fix that.

What nVidia card do you have ?

----------

## Dan__man

Hi thanks for helping me, I have an Nvidia Geforce 6800 GT

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dan__man, 

In tha case you certainly need the testing driver.

----------

## Dan__man

ok so i just add that thing to the portage file?

----------

## Dan__man

I just added those two lines to that file and remerged both packages and when i try to start X with the driver set to "nvidia" it still gives me the same error about the NVIDIA kernel module.

However, when I was compiling them i noticed it said something about test phase not enable or soemthing like that if that means anything.

and it also said failed to initialize glx module.

----------

## peka

Try running:

```
NVmakedevices.sh
```

It should populate /dev. Reboot and see...

----------

## Dan__man

I cannot find that file in /dev or in /sbin

----------

## peka

su (become root)

and type "NV" in bash prompt and press tab, then enter. It should find it.

Anyway, I have the file in /sbin/.

And I'm using 6629 drivers.

----------

## Dan__man

im really sorry but im new to linux and im not sure how to get to a bash prompt im just logged in as root right now but im not sure how to search for it like you said.

----------

## peka

Whe you have something like this:

```
genio ~ #
```

Type 'NV'....

```
genio ~ # NV
```

and press TAB key. It should complete the name to 'NVmakedevices.sh' liek this

```
genio ~ # NVmakedevices.sh
```

... then press ENTER

If it does not work post the output of:

```
which NVmakedevices.sh
```

BTW, which driver version do you use?

Post the output of:

```
emerge -pvt nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

----------

## Dan__man

Yea thats what i've been doing and the TAB thing doesn't work

heres my NVmakedevices.sh output

```
which: no NVmakedevices.sh in (/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.5:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/games/bin)
```

Here's the drivers im using

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8756  -dlloader 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8756  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## peka

If in /dev there are no node like nvidia* then downgrade to stable version.

Remove thise lines from /etc/postage package keywords (I assume you don't have ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" in /etc/make.conf):

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx

Then:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

should put you back to 6629 drivers.

Then:

```
eselect opengl set nvidia

modules-update
```

You should now have it with stable drivers, so run:

```
NVmakedevices.sh
```

Check if there are some nvidia files in /dev - just to feel better  :Smile: 

and reboot

That's it - going to sleep now  :Smile: 

----------

## Dan__man

Thanks alot for your help but I am still getting the same error I cannot start X.

----------

## peka

Now you have the device note you my upgrade back your driver. Just make sure that /dev nodes aren't missing after upgrade

----------

## Dan__man

Ok thanks I'll give it a try when I get home

----------

## gareth_w_j

I was having what sounds like a very similar problem. Last night I did:

emerge --update --deep world

and this morning, X failed to start with the same error messages that 

you have. Looking through /var/log/emerge, the most likely 

culprit (using my limited knowledge) is

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r6 ---> sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r7

There were other things that were emerged, but I have a hard time

believing that they caused the problem. The SOLUTION to the problem

was to run NVmakedvices.sh . I found this by looking at some other

recent (and similar) posts for NVIDIA problems. Good luck.

----------

## Dan__man

Thanks, I did what both of you told me to do but I am still getting the same error with the driver set to "nvidia"

----------

## Dan__man

I'm going to reinstall gentoo and see if I can do it then, if I can't then ill come back  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Dan__man,

That won't fix anything - you just need to install and set up the nVidia driver properly.

----------

## Dan__man

Ok, then what do i need to do

----------

## NeddySeagoon

NeddySeagoon,

From the top ... 

In /etc/make.conf ensure that your have dlloader in your USE= flags. Add it if not.

Unmask and emerge the testing nVidia driver - I've covered that already.

```
emerge xorg-x11 -Nva
```

If you added the dlloader use flag, you man need need to rebuild X. If you get dlloader* in the output, go ahead with the rebuild. The testing nVidia driver builds with this new linking loader whiles its optinal for X. Both must be the same - with dlloader.

```
modprobe -r nvivia 
```

to remove the old kernel driver, if your kernel does not support module unlaoding you will need to reboot. 

```
modprobe nvidia 
```

to load the new kernel module.

This should produce the files 

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195,   0 Apr 11 17:23 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 195, 255 Apr 11 17:23 /dev/nvidiactl
```

Check they exist. Nothing further works until they do.

If you have a script to make the files in /sbin  (/sbin/NVidiamakenodes.sh  ?) run it. Add it to /etc/conf.d/local.start if the nodes don't persist over reboots. If the script is missing, use the following commands in its place. Its what the script does anyway.

```
mknod -m 666 /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod -m 666 /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255
```

Are the /dev/nodes ther now?

At this point you should be able to use the nVidia driver in X.

----------

## dantes

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> NeddySeagoon,
> 
> From the top ... 
> 
> snip
> ...

 

I had the exact same problem. After doing 

```
ls -l /dev/nvidia*
```

 i only had nvidiactl and nothing else and figured that was the problem. Followed your guide along with with peka and remerged back to get the .sh file and was able to get it working with X. 

Now the only problem is that I upgraded to the 8756 drivers and after making sure i had nvidia0 i still go the same thing on the 8756 so i am thinking about just staying with the 6629-r7's. I have a geforce 6600 so I am pretty sure I should be on th 8756's, but I get the same issue regardless of the udev having nvidia0 through 7 in it. 

Thanks again.

----------

## shockertwin

did you ever do a

modprob nvidia

?? also, remove any nvidia drivers that are included in the kernel.

----------

## Dan__man

Hey guys,

I've been busy for a little bit so I havent been on very much. I did what you said and it started up x with nvidia drivers and high res!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I'm just merging KDE now, thanks so much for your help I really apreciate it NeddySeagoon.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dantes,

I'm surprised that 1.0.6629 works for you, I thought it predates your card.

Go with the new driver - 1.0.6629 cannot work with Xorg 7.0 and thats the way of the future.

----------

